# Stock Turbo Trim Size



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone know what the stock trim size is on the T3 for the 300ZX?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know, its like 1 inch- about the same length I cut my hair-- LOL

Call turbonetics and talk to a tech, they will be able to help you out- I dont know if anyone here is going to know that man- there isnt anything about it in the fsm y'know?


----------

